# 2010 Halloween Poster Contest



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a video I put together using the posters from another Halloweenforum member. I made the video planning on playing it on the t.v at our Halloween party but didn't get a chance to use it at the party. We had so many things going on and people left before we could play it.






Answers:
1. NightmareOnElmStreet
2. Saw
3. The Birds
4. The Excorist
5. The Ring
6. The Amityville Horror
7. Halloween
8. Invasion of the Body Snatchers
9. Sweeney Todd
10. Alien
11. Creepshow
12. House On Haunted Hilll
13.ChildsPlay
14. Psycho
15. The Grudge
16. Friday the 13th
17. What Ever Happened to Baby Jane
18.28 Days Later
19. It
20.Beetlejuice
21. Rosemary's Baby
22. Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte
23. I was a Teenage Werewolf
24. The Shining
25. The Others
26. Dracula
27. Poltergeist
28. The Lost Boys
29. The Sixth Sense
30. The Blair Witch Project
31. Shawn Of The Dead 
32. The Silence Of The Lambs
33. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
34. Hellraiser
35. Jaws
36. An American Werewolf In London
37. Young Frankenstein
38. Misery
39. Night Of The Living Dead
40. Resident Evil


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey # 10 (Alien) is missing?  We got all but four!


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry I put it together the night before our Halloween party at 3 in the morning.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I like the idea. Too bad your party didn't get to enjoy it.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Fun. I missed 3. Well, 4, but I was close on that other one.


----------



## Loran (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is the updated version. I included number 10.


----------

